# To whoever sent me the anonymous letter about the Bighorn hunt



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks. Got your letter in the mail today. Looks like god forgot to give you set since your too much of a ***** to list a real address or name and it looks like I will have to respond on this board. If you have a problem with me thats fine but you best leave my wife out of it. You obviously have my address and your more than welcome for you and all your friends from 'out of town' to come over and have a lively discussion regarding your opinions about my opinion. You guys better pack a lunch. Seems like you have been stewing over this issue for a while considering I had the mod pull my post at least 10 months ago.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'd need to see a picture of this woman they speak of to give an honest opinion... j/k.. LOL


Hey, screw em'! Burn the letter and forget about the coward POS that sent it. If they don't have the cajones to speak openly then they ain't worth the time it will take to wipe your a s s with that letter.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

repost the pictures please.....it'll help get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

is that a gingerbread man stamp on that envelope?......

cute


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

*stamp*



Bill Fisher said:


> is that a gingerbread man stamp on that envelope?......
> 
> cute


I missed that the first look - That's to funny


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Loser!!

He takes time to send you a letter? HAHA....dude has some issues.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

But there is a return address on the envelope...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I looked it up. No such address. It was mailed in Houston though. There real by the way.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Andrew, with neighbors like that.......... screw em'. I wouldn't lose another minute to worry from these a*******, probably just jealous. rs


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

At least whoever wrote the letter has a good grasp of the English language! Reads like a 4th grader wrote it.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Invite him to lunch at Taco Bell. :biggrin:


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

1st is 1st, we need the picture of the nice lady then we can take care of business.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> But there is a return address on the envelope...


it's the address of the gingerbread man


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

just seems kind of weird considering the thread they are referring to I had the mod pull a long time ago and whoever it is knew my real name and took the time to figure out my address.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Mahibosa said:


> Invite him to lunch at Taco Bell. :biggrin:


The person that wrote it probably already works there.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Now everyone knows where you live... I bet this won't be the only letter you recieve . Spam away boys and girls .


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

DANO said:


> it's the address of the gingerbread man


Well, in that case we'll never catch them.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

link to the original post?

sorry just read it was pulled. Pics?

edit X2

Maybe its a joke? Got a friend who wants to raise your blood pressure?


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Charles Helm said:


> Well, in that case we'll never catch them.


 Time to go fox huntin'. :biggrin:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm guessing a PETA


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

black out your address Andy. Need any help just PM me.you know I got your back and front and side to side. 

Maybe the guy thinks your hot!! lol


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Go look at your visitor messages. There might be a clue in there. Someone sure has a case of red arse in there for you.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Repost the pics plz. Were you whining? Why did you ask for the post to be pulled? Sensible questions to see both sides of the story. I do not agree with sending a whinning letter from a fake address to rebuke a post you made several months earlier and at christmas time with a gingerbread stamp..... pretty low.


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

andy - it's probably one of your buddies messin with you.

Oh yea I don't believe they're real - unless of course you show us!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> Someone sure has a case of red arse in there for you.


jealousy - the writer obviously doesn't have a hot blonde to go hunting with.:dance:


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> I'm guessing a PETA


*P*eaple *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals???


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I am not going to rehash the entire issue. In a nut shell I disagreed with the dates TPW picked for the hunt. I had the mod pull the post because I was getting emails (some not so nice) from some people that were 'sympathetic' to TPW and the entire sheep hunting clique (read big money) in Texas. I really don't think this is a friend of mine. Guess it could be. Not to worried about my address. Obviously its not to hard to figure out. It sure would be sad and I am not saying its so but if its from someone that was associated or went on the hunt sent the letter. They would have had access to my info.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> I am not going to rehash the entire issue. In a nut shell I disagreed with the dates TPW picked for the hunt. I had the mod pull the post because I was getting emails (some not so nice) from some people that were 'sympathetic' to TPW and the entire sheep hunting clique (read big money) in Texas. I really don't think this is a friend of mine. Guess it could be. Not to worried about my address. Obviously its not to hard to figure out. It sure would be sad and I am not saying its so but if its from someone that was associated or went on the hunt sent the letter. They would have had access to my info.


You can leave out all of the detail..but post the pic, please :headknock


----------



## boyk007 (Aug 17, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> It sure would be sad and I am not saying its so but if its from someone that was associated or went on the hunt sent the letter. They would have had access to my info.


I think you're on to something!


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Whoever sent that letter is a first class jerk. And why wait this long to send it??


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Tricky Matt said:


> Whoever sent that letter is a first class jerk. And why wait this long to send it??


same reason the vet won't neuter a dog?............ gotta wait 'til they drop first


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

*PETA*



boatlift said:


> *P*eaple *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals???


Or in this case...

Prepubescent Experiencing Teenaged Angst

Grow up already...
I think its time for mom to kick him out of the house...
Talk about to much time on one's hands... Holy Chit

Rick


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Whitecap is definetely a good address. 77072 is right where Whitecap is. You might want to check it some more.
Don't worry...I didn't send it, but Whitecap is right over here close to where I work. 
Trust me though...I don't think the occupants on Whitecap would be on 2cool. LOL 

Biggie


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*WOW*

They didn't even have the balls to be a keyboard cowboy... had to send a letter through the mail!!!!! Well at least you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I know whitecap is a real address in the 77072 area code. I live there. Mapquest does not come up with anything for the return address. I am assuming they just put a bogus number on there that seemed close to me and then acted like they are from my neighborhood. How do you find out what post office picked up a letter?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

LMAO! I didn't even look at your address andy. I looked at the sender. LMAO
So you live on Whitecap...LMAO. 

Biggie


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

and what about your comment that the residents who live on Whitecap wouldn't be 2 cool members????? How does yer foot taste by the way.....LMAO


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

LMFAO


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah I know, the neighborhood has gone to ****. Was pretty nice when I moved in 8 years ago.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

FREON said:


> and what about your comment that the residents who live on Whitecap wouldn't be 2 cool members????? How does yer foot taste by the way.....LMAO


Man ya beat me to it!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

FREON said:


> and what about your comment that the residents who live on Whitecap wouldn't be 2 cool members????? How does yer foot taste by the way.....LMAO


gingerbread ???


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

it looks like the penmanship of an infamous(no offense j) rockport guide that now peddles rattling hooks. or at least a similar rant about a customer who was unhappy with his services...

blow it off cause he's definitely not worth more than a few moments of entertainment


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Did someone say the dude lived on "WhiteBoy" lane?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

this may be a long one think ill light up a stogie too !


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't know what the big deal was about the photo. We hadn't showered in five days when this was taken. My wife is sitting behind me and making me type that she still smelled nice. Here the photo:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

There's a big money sheep hunting clique in Texas???


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Now that is just 2funny. lmao


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

jc said:


> There's a big money sheep hunting clique in Texas???


nope


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Just walking in on this and could care less what actually happened but still there are a few things come to mind. 1)Someone is just trying to stir the pot for a little self amusement or 2)This has to be the worst PR I’ve ever seen from a guide service. Either way I’d think they would respond to this thread just to clear the bad air regardless of the prior events.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am thinking it was one of TP&W Big Game Hunts, if so, Andrew isn't the first person that has had a bad experience with the program. rs


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I just can't imagine someone would have a problem with anything organized by our government. Say it ain't so.

Don't let the bastages get under your skin. 

I don't think there's anything provocative about the picture, just a nice lady with two racoons fighting under her shirt. j/k


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The letter was either a joke by one of your buddies or someone who organized the hunt, had your address, and did not like your post about the hunt and feels like your posts hurt his/her business.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

HC said:


> The letter was either a joke by one of your buddies or someone who organized the hunt


That's exactly what I thought when I read it!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Show 'em your the better man and arrange a hunting trip with Dick Cheney as a peace offering. Peace bro' B&P


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Andy - I know that made you mad, but after reading the entire thread, I was very entertained. Don't sweat it brother.

Idiots and jokesters are eveywhere.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Spammer Alert!*

:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:*DIRTY SPAMMERS !*


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

It's been reported.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Dude, you have been trolled via the US Postal service. And, this is hall of fame quality trolling. 

They send you a letter, you get all outraged, and then you post the letter and your response on the interwebs. All the while, the originator is likely laughing his or her backside off at your expense. 

I'm just saying, brilliant. Absolutely brilliant strategy. Now, I would be somewhat critical of the substance of the troll. Sure, they touched on some basic topics - your manhood, your family, and then gave you a lecture. This could have been done much better. I give them only a "C" on execution. Tons of room for improvement. But, the strategy, the insight, the targeting, clearly an A+. Ground breaking in its use of the postal service. A real game changer. 

We hear all the time about thinking outside the box. This is an example of thinking inside the box, but thinking harder. 

On a completely unrelated topic, SuperDave, I'm updating my Christmas card list and I need your address. Thanks.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I read the whole thread and am lost....


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

FYI, if you will write me a check for $2,000, I can put you onto some REALLY PRETTY countryside up here. I've seen bighorn sheep on. 

I can pretend to have seen any kind of animal that strikes your fancy...Elephant, maybe? Saber tooth? Chupacabra?

Because, IT'S NOT ABOUT KILLING, IT'S ABOUT WALKING AROUND THE COUNTRYSIDE FOR NO OBVIOUS REASON.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

John Galt said:


> FYI, if you will write me a check for $2,000, I can put you onto some REALLY PRETTY countryside up here. I've seen bighorn sheep on.
> 
> I can pretend to have seen any kind of animal that strikes your fancy...Elephant, maybe? Saber tooth? Chupacabra?
> 
> Because, IT'S NOT ABOUT KILLING, IT'S ABOUT WALKING AROUND THE COUNTRYSIDE FOR NO OBVIOUS REASON.


I killed a Chupacabra in my backyard!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I killed a Chupacabra in my backyard!


Was that the burgers that you cooked at GC's?


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Levelwind said:


> I'm guessing a PETA


 hahahahha! now thats funny!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> same reason the vet won't neuter a dog?............ gotta wait 'til they drop first


 lmao ! now thats funny also


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Show 'em your the better man and arrange a hunting trip with Dick Cheney as a peace offering. Peace bro' B&P


 also funny


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> Was that the burgers that you cooked at GC's?


Naah...Carol brought that meat...She has more money that I do & hooked everyone up with top sirloin (that is why they were so good)...Chupacabra meat is too tough for burgers...I gave it to my neighbor to boil down & make tamales.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naah...Carol brought that meat...She has more money that I do & hooked everyone up with top sirloin (that is why they were so good)...Chupacabra meat is too tough for burgers...*I gave it to my neighbor to boil down & make tamales. *




You gave it to Gilbert?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Melon said:


> [/B]
> 
> You gave it to Gilbert?


Shhhh...he didn't want ya'll to know.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Shhhh...he didn't want ya'll to know.


That'd be a first. :biggrin:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Dude, you have been trolled via the US Postal service. And, this is hall of fame quality trolling.
> 
> They send you a letter, you get all outraged, and then you post the letter and your response on the interwebs. All the while, the originator is likely laughing his or her backside off at your expense.
> 
> ...


Happy you're thinking about me, Ernest, and thanks for the compliment above. My addy is 15769 Whitecap Lane, Houston, 77072.

SD


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> Happy you're thinking about me, Ernest, and thanks for the compliment above. My addy is 15769 Whitecap Lane, Houston, 77072.
> 
> SD


Post of the day right there!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

HC said:


> The letter was either a joke by one of your buddies or someone who organized the hunt, had your address, and did not like your post about the hunt and feels like your posts hurt his/her business.


BINGO! If I had to start looking this a very good place to start.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Id say its a joke. A good old mean spirited joke, but one none the less. I hope thats all it is anyhow.

Do you have any neighbors from peta? LOL


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I killed a Chupacabra in my backyard!


Did you eat it? :rotfl:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

After viewing your pic I can see why your guide couldn't find any sheep...he was probably distracted by your ladys beauty...thats something you dont see often in the wilds of west Texas(no offense intended)....rio


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Don't let it get to you Dude. You posted it and called it the way you saw it. There are A-Holes in every crowd.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

John Galt said:


> FYI, if you will write me a check for $2,000, I can put you onto some REALLY PRETTY countryside up here. I've seen bighorn sheep on.
> 
> I can pretend to have seen any kind of animal that strikes your fancy...Elephant, maybe? Saber tooth? Chupacabra?
> 
> Because, IT'S NOT ABOUT KILLING, IT'S ABOUT WALKING AROUND THE COUNTRYSIDE FOR NO OBVIOUS REASON.


I can do it for $1,500.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

2funny!!!!!!!!!!!



Super Dave said:


> Happy you're thinking about me, Ernest, and thanks for the compliment above. My addy is 15769 Whitecap Lane, Houston, 77072.
> 
> SD


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I only know one poster that uses whiny cry baby vocabulary all the time.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

see post #47

pretty sure it was the bighorn fashion cops

your shirts don't mach the trousers..........then there's the head band issue.............


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> see post #47
> 
> pretty sure it was the bighorn fashion cops
> 
> your shirts don't mach the trousers..........then there's the head band issue.............


lol, yeah your right. I should have laid out my clothes the night before. I think we had just finished acending and decending that mountain behind us when that photo was taken. Bandanna is mandatory when the gps says you went up and down 13,000+ elevation in one day.


----------

